# com.google.gson wird nicht erkannt



## metalfan (12. Dez 2016)

hi,

würde gerne dieses code beispiel ausführen:
http://java-bytes.blogspot.de/2012/08/jsf-highcharts-javascript-chart-library.html

dafür wird:
import com.google.gson.Gson;

benötigt, welches es hier gibt:
https://github.com/google/gson/releases


unter den "releases" befindet sich kein jar und die .zip files enthalten eine menge schrott.
warum sind java entwickler so arrogant ihre software so zu verpacken das sie nicht benutzbar ist?

natürlich kann man aus dem .zip die entsprechende verzeichnisstruktur in das eigene projekt kopieren.
im archiv gibt es den ordner: gson/src/main/java/com/
der den benötigten code enthält.


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Dez 2016)

Moin,



metalfan hat gesagt.:


> unter den "releases" befindet sich kein jar und die .zip files enthalten eine menge schrott.
> warum sind java entwickler so arrogant ihre software so zu verpacken das sie nicht benutzbar ist?


na na ...  
nur weil Du es nicht verstehst?? 

und Google scheint ja auch kaputt zu sein ...
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31829001/new-to-java-install-gson-from-github-eclipse
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2774340/how-do-i-install-the-gson-module-in-java
http://tutorials.jenkov.com/java-json/gson-installation.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## InfectedBytes (12. Dez 2016)

sorry, aber wie kann man so arrogant sein und sowas schreiben:


metalfan hat gesagt.:


> warum sind java entwickler so arrogant ihre software so zu verpacken das sie nicht benutzbar ist?


Hättest du dir einfach mal vor dem download die eine Zeile vor dem Link angeguckt, wüsstest du das es sich um ein maven Projekt handelt.
Ansonsten hättest du dir auch einfach mal die gson Projektseite selbst anschauen können und nicht nur die download seite. Hättest du die Seite einfach mal überflogen, hättest du gewusst das du es nichtmals von git downloaden musst, da du es direkt per maven holen kannst:


> _Gson Download and Maven_
> 
> Gson Download downloads at Maven Central


----------

